# Eclipse ATF Ajax Toolkit Framework zur Entwicklung von Ajax Anwendungen



## Thomas Darimont (9. November 2006)

Hallo!

Unter:
http://www.eclipse.org/atf/
findet man das Ajax Toolkit Framework das dem AJAX Entwickler einige unverzichtbare Tools an die Hand gibt:
JavaScript Editor mit Sytax Highlighting 
Java Script Debugger
Mozilla WebBrowser
DOM Browser

Gruß Tom


----------

